# We Have The Perfect Place!!!!! How Do You Find Others Of Like Mind??????????????????



## GETREADY (Sep 21, 2014)

We Have been working on prepping for many many years. 
When it comes right down to it. It takes a group to survive.

We have an amazing facility with everything already here and done. Way to much to list Been working on it for years.
It's in the South East Mountains, surrounded on all sides by wilderness and mountains, unlimited fresh clean water, Extensive Land,Farm/Garden in place, Animals, No neighbors, A great way to make an income in a rural setting.
And ON AND ON AND ON.

Without others of like mind, we will not be able to defend it.
It's no fun doing this without others.

We are looking for others to join us. We have the Place, Etc.

How have others found their group to do this with?????

Where do we post to find others? Any suggestions.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

announce it to the world, you will have no problem at all!


----------



## GETREADY (Sep 21, 2014)

Where? 
You seem like you have been around by your tag lines. Have seen the same, who is worthy to share this with, lot's of asleep people.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

GETREADY said:


> Where?
> You seem like you have been around by your tag lines. Have seen the same, who is worthy to share this with, lot's of asleep people.


most people on this forum are wide awake, and well aware! just keep it on the down low till you get to know some people on the forum better, there are really good like minded people here, and there are also a few snakes lurking in the background, get to know a few first and then send a PM! Good luck and welcome to the coolest bad ass forum around


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to the group from Arizona. I agree with jro1, too many people on here and we don't know who are trolls and who aren't.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Welcome aboard. Sounds like you've got a great place. 
Check out permies.com
Others there have posted looking for other people who want to live on a farm, in exchange for labor.
Most are prepping for sustainable living. You'll just have to be clear what your looking for.
But, come back here too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you have shipping containers?


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

It may be great but not perfect nothing is perfect (when it comes to prepping) If it was perfect then you would no longer need to prep. When you stop prepping and say what you have is good enough that's when you will mess up or need something you don't have, but it sounds amazing! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frayt (May 23, 2014)

Ease up on the punctuation there, kiddo


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What is perfect to you may not be perfect to others.

How are you set up to accept other folks?
What is you plan?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A great way to make an income?
Likeminded people?
Four hours later, still logged in and nothing more?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm a troll traveling Southeast, got any food ?


----------



## GETREADY (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome. Of course I am concerned about not knowing the snakes. And saying to much


----------



## GETREADY (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow thank you so much for the site. The place we have is magical just don't want anyone around us to know we are preppers. It's a place 
people come to enjoy


----------



## GETREADY (Sep 21, 2014)

No--- don't have shipping containers although we have looked at getting them at auctions


----------



## GETREADY (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for the Welcome
You're right you can't do enough prepping. What makes this place different it's an in holding the national forest with unlimited water. etc.
Still there's always more to do. It's an amazing place and without the right people who are stable healthy good workers we will not be able 
defend it. It's too big a project.


----------



## GETREADY (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry so much.
This is my first time posting on a forum and didn't know how to work things and how it would look.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

welcome sir/ma'am from india

first of all, stay here, watch, read and you will know who are good people here to trust..then try to find people from your area, 
then you can personally ask them..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I think you'll find that most of the serious people here have in their background at least one incident where they were the subject of a teacher-parent conference on the subject of " does not play well with others".

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I think you'll find that most of the serious people here have in their background at least one incident where they were the subject of a teacher-parent conference on the subject of " does not play well with others".
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


At least 1?? Yeah likely...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

GETREADY said:


> Sorry so much.
> This is my first time posting on a forum and didn't know how to work things and how it would look.


Hey buddy...slow down a little. Understand that most everyone here is like minded in that they are expecting hard times and are preparing for their idea of what is coming.

Try to explain a little about who you are (not necessarily your group...but for now...just who you are...what is it your preparing for, what is your ideas on being prepared. Many of us have our smaller groups or just our families and for very good reasons. We don't trust anyone...right now you are still anyone. Get to know us and allow us to know you. Then if you check out to folks and they to you, you can start the discussions with those people...Good luck and happy reading.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GETREADY (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you for info--Looking forward to being on this site. Wish I would of found it sooner. I'm starved for awake people.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

GETREADY said:


> Thank you for info--Looking forward to being on this site. Wish I would of found it sooner. I'm starved for awake people.


We are definitely awake. Some of us, to the point of insomnia.


----------



## GETREADY (Sep 21, 2014)

Some of you might noticed I been trying to learn how to post and have made a mess of it. Please forgive my learning curve.
As you can see the answers to the posts are not with the posts.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome, sense of humor is an asset here


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

GETREADY said:


> Some of you might noticed I been trying to learn how to post and have made a mess of it. Please forgive my learning curve.
> As you can see the answers to the posts are not with the posts.


You're fine. Keep rolling...

(But do give a few thoughts to keeping yourself secure before posting too much info about your ultimate setup. I promise you that almost everybody here will trigger on that language.)


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Zed said:


> welcome sir/ma'am from india
> 
> first of all, stay here, watch, read and you will know who are good people here to trust..then try to find people from your area,
> then you can personally ask them..


I like your new avitar, ZED. I have no clue what it means, but I like it!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

As noted by several here, I would be very careful here about divulging your assets and prepps... even to non-participant folks with the same last name as you.

Feel folks out slowly and carefully, one of the worse things that can happen is you find a snake in the grass of your plans.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

GETREADY said:


> Some of you might noticed I been trying to learn how to post and have made a mess of it. Please forgive my learning curve.
> As you can see the answers to the posts are not with the posts.


GETREADY...if you see a post from someone that you want to respond to, you simply click on the "Reply with Quote" button under that persons post. It will open up your reply box and auto copy the persons comments with Quotes.

Just make sure that when you start typing your cursor is not somewhere in the middle of their quoted statements or your response will be lost in the middle of theirs.

Also you don't have to thank everyone for the info or responses...You can click on the little "LIKE" word that appears on the right side of their post once you move your cursor over to the right side.

Its like saying thanks....You can also go back and unlike it if you realize someone was being a smart ass and you didn't catch it the first time....LOL.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Welcome, sense of humor is an asset here


Or, what TG meant to say was that some assholes have a sense of humor here...


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Damn FireFighter 72, this is about the smartest thing I have seen you post. Great advice.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

GETREADY said:


> The place we have is *magical*...


I'm out.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'm out.


No, wait!
I heard there will be unicorns farting rainbows!!
Stick around!!


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok, Getready, sounds interesting.... 

So how do you plan to deal with people who snore real loud?

I gotta know before I go..... 


::rambo::


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> It may be great but not perfect nothing is perfect (when it comes to prepping) If it was perfect then you would no longer need to prep. When you stop prepping and say what you have is good enough that's when you will mess up or need something you don't have, but it sounds amazing! And welcome to the forum.


And that is why some of us feel like proud parents...watching FF grow up into a smarter young man. Well said young man...well said.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I think you'll find that most of the serious people here have in their background at least one incident where they were the subject of a teacher-parent conference on the subject of " does not play well with others".
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


That, and "He/she has so much potential if only he/she would apply his/her self"... trying to explain to a parent that you aren't applying yourself not because you are lazy, but because the teacher and your classmates are idiot sheeple...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> And that is why some of us feel like proud parents...watching FF grow up into a smarter young man. Well said young man...well said.


Always said it takes a community to raise a child... And we have only had FF72 for a few months... Imagine a few years... We may finally have a future leader


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

FireFighter -

Don't listen to these pricks. You just keep doin' what you're doin' and you too will make "asshole" status in short order. I chokes me up just thinking about it.

-I-


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> FireFighter -
> 
> Don't listen to these pricks. You just keep doin' what you're doin' and you too will make "asshole" status in short order. I chokes me up just thinking about it.
> 
> -I-


Hell Inor, he's just now in the High school off prepper ed.....We don't start teaching Asshole-o-holics, Smart ass Retorts, and dipshit identification until he gets into vocational school... That my friend Figher Fighter is where the real training starts.

We have folks with Doctorates in each of these disciplines raring to go teach.....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hell Inor, he's just now in the High school off prepper ed.....We don't start teaching Asshole-o-holics, Smart ass Retorts, and dipshit identification until he gets into vocational school... That my friend Figher Fighter is where the real training starts.
> 
> We have folks with Doctorates in each of these disciplines raring to go teach.....


I guess it is all relative. To a couple of old farts like you and me, 2-3 years is like a snap of the fingers. It probably seems like an eternity to a young buck like FF. I would like to say for sure and be considered wise, but I honestly cannot remember back that far.

The four signs of old age:

1 - You forget names.

2 - You forget faces.

3 - You forget to zip up your fly.

4 - You forget to zip down your fly.

I am presently sitting at about step 3.5.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

OSfg is gonna make me cry, who knew....lol. GETREADY, welcome to the forum from Montana. You have been given sound advice. And who is pickin on FF ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I guess it is all relative. To a couple of old farts like you and me, 2-3 years is like a snap of the fingers. It probably seems like an eternity to a young buck like FF. I would like to say for sure and be considered wise, but I honestly cannot remember back that far.
> 
> The four signs of old age:
> 
> ...


Step 5 - You've completed steps 1-4, and do not give two hoots in Hell if you remember names, face or fly status.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ahh now when I am done a 30 seconds later get the drip. I am old


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> I guess it is all relative. To a couple of old farts like you and me, 2-3 years is like a snap of the fingers. It probably seems like an eternity to a young buck like FF. I would like to say for sure and be considered wise, but I honestly cannot remember back that far.
> 
> The four signs of old age:
> 
> ...


They make stretchy pants for 3 and 4. I like to put them on as soon as I get home, so there aren't any accidents. Also;

6) You have no idea how old you are when people ask. Hopefully your wife is with you, because otherwise you'll just hem and haw for a moment before trying to change the subject to something you can remember.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

You can still maintain your manhood, and blame it on a hit to the head playing football...30 yrs ago. :roll:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> I guess it is all relative. To a couple of old farts like you and me, 2-3 years is like a snap of the fingers. It probably seems like an eternity to a young buck like FF. I would like to say for sure and be considered wise, but I honestly cannot remember back that far.
> 
> The four signs of old age:
> 
> ...


I don't know about you, but I have a great memory and regular bodily functions...every day at 7:30 am I do my business like clockwork......The only problem is I don't wake up until 7:45 am. But by god I can at least remember that it happened.....er...or was that yesterday?...doesn't matter damnit...now where was I?...Encyclopedias...yes I already have a set....Why the **** are you calling my house anyways?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I don't know about you, but I have a great memory and regular bodily functions...every day at 7:30 am I do my business like clockwork......The only problem is I don't wake up until 7:45 am. But by god I can at least remember that it happened.....er...or was that yesterday?...doesn't matter damnit...now where was I?...Encyclopedias...yes I already have a set....Why the **** are you calling my house anyways?


Now that shit's funny! lmao! :lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BagLady said:


> You can still maintain your manhood, and blame it on a hit to the head playing football...30 yrs ago. :roll:


Then the stage is reached where you think it still works, but would rather sit in the recliner and eat a bowl of ice cream anyway.

I can hear the younger guys saying "Oh hell no", but trust me, that day will come for YOU too!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hmm this is why some women marry much younger men


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I like your new avitar, ZED. I have no clue what it means, but I like it!


Ma'am
it's in Sanskrit:
pratipachchandralekhev vardhishnurvishvavandita,
saahasnoshivasaishya mudra bhadraay raajate.
"प्रतिपच्चंद्रलेखेव वर्धिष्णुर्विश्ववंदिता शाहसुनोः शिवस्यैषा मुद्रा भद्राय राजते।"

Meaning:
The glory of this Mudra/seal of Shahaji's son Shivaji will grow like the first day moon,
it will be worshiped by the world
& it will shine only for well being of people.

Chatrapati Shivaji Maharaj, is the most truthful, pure-hearted, justice lover, holy king of entire Indian history. because of him, we were saved, or we would have been Islamic caliphate


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Then the stage is reached where you think it still works, but would rather sit in the recliner and eat a bowl of ice cream anyway.
> 
> I can hear the younger guys saying "Oh hell no", but trust me, that day will come for YOU too!


 NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, yes, Ark.

This is why you do not cross an old man and why he will simply shoot you, D-E-D dead. His give-a-damn is all used up.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Good question but if this weirdo could get a group together you sure can. 





Remember this tool?


----------

